# How to Use Konad Stamping Nail Art



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So I always get lots of questions about how to use Konad Stamping Nail Art. It is a bit difficult to use but once you get the hang of it it becomes quick, easy, and a great way to get beautiful nail designs without having to take a trip to the salon. I guess you could say that it saves monbey in the long run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The other day I created a huge blog posts with tips and tricks for using Konad, what to do when you just can't get Konad to work, and where to buy Konad. I also included a video that offers step by step instructions for how to use Konad.  

Hope it's helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely gonna check it out, I've always been curious!!


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have been seeing Konad tutorials on youtube and I definatly want to buy the kit!!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 16, 2011)

How expensive are the Konad's and plates?  Do  you have a retailer you recommend?


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 16, 2011)

there are lots of their products on amazon.com

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ILUQPM/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=486539851&amp;pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&amp;pf_rd_t=201&amp;pf_rd_i=B000ZV3VE6&amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_r=1V1FECK20Q0TSZ0SD2BC

http://www.amazon.com/Konad-Nail-Art-Stamper-Scraper/dp/B002MZ8BK2/ref=pd_sim_bt_1


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here is their store

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_sr_beauty?_encoding=UTF8&amp;node=3760911&amp;field-brandtextbin=Konad%20Nail%20Art


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 16, 2011)

now that i'm used to using it i really like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 16, 2011)

it's a great thing to have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for the info. I'll be checking the out.


----------



## katana (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a set of plates but I can't get a stamper anywhere around me, and strangely it won't ship to Canada from Amazon. Thank you for sharing with us your tutorials.,


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 17, 2011)

I had that same problem. Try getting one from wowsocool.com or bf-beauty.com. They ship to canada and shipping is very inexpensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Mar 17, 2011)

I have found a reasonably priced website which i think only ships to Europ, i like my Konad plates, i was lucky around Christmas to find a store that selled Konad and showed how to apply it. This has convinced me to buy a few plates.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2011)

I own one, bought in Las Vegas last spring. I'm not crazy about it because you really can't use other nail polishes with it (too thin). The plates are relatively inexpensive - I think around $6 a plate but you can get packages of plates for around $10 to $15 depending on the design.

http://www.konadnail.com/
http://www.konadusa.com/




I paid under $50 for the starter kit, an extra stamping plate and a wheel of rhinestones (which my daughters actually used completely up). My kit came with plates m15, m8, m4 and m21. The girl also gave m19. (In my pic the plates are left to right: m15, m8, m21 and m4. m19 is still sealed in it's package.)

Did some Googling and found that you can buy some of the plates there for less than $30. Here's one item:
http://www.amazon.com/SHANY-Nailart-Stamping-Manicure-Accessories/dp/B004DK0UDA/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_0_0

I found this online to give you an idea of the individual cost.
$44.99 http://www.nail-impressions.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=1&amp;products_id=61

$6.99 http://www.nail-impressions.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=3&amp;products_id=38
$13.99 http://www.amazon.com/2400-Round-Nail-Rhinestone-Wheel/dp/B001B2A2LS/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_2_2

Here are the individual plate images are from the Konad site since I couldn't get a decent picture tonight (need natural light).











left to right: m4, m8, m15, m21





m19

Another thing I didn't like about it was that cleaning the stamper and plates are a pain in the rear. The polish it comes with dries fast and you have to wipe the plate and stamper almost after each stamp. You can't really use different polishes with it since "watery" polishes don't work well it with it.

Would I buy it again? No. In fact, as you can see from that pic I hardly touched the nail polish and haven't even opened the French tip plate. Not worth the money since you can either freehand better OR get stencils or even those new nail wraps.

If you want it I found Set B (which is what I have for under $40 on Amazon.com), here's the plate holder (which I don't have) and the clean pad with the m57 plate.


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have also found plates for a great price here (I am not affiliated in any way): http://www.bf-beauty.com/en/product/item/113/product_detail.html 

They have a pack of 10 for $10 + stamper &amp; scraper--great deal!

Also, Sally Hansen Insta Dry and Chrome polishes as well as china glaze holographic polishes from the OMG collection and the wet n wil wil shine polishes have worked for me with konad. To be honest, I really don't like the konad polish and never use it. It takes so long to dry and no matter how long I wait after doing my maincure the top coat always smears the design. I don't have this program when I use non-Konad polishes.

There is a blog that has a list of regular polishes that work with Konad (I am not affiliated in any way): http://sassestampingstampede.wordpress.com/polish/


----------



## Ere Perez (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for nice information. Its very helpful for all.I always keep it in my mind.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 21, 2011)

Word about BF Beauty. I have ordered from them (my empty palette case tutorial on my blog is from them) and they ship ridiculously cheap (f you use SAL) BUT from Hong Kong. BEFORE the Japanese earthquake it took around a week (off hand can't recall exactly how long from notice to actually getting it took) but after I don't know how fast SAL will now take. Konad is a Hong Kong company so it doesn't surprise me that BF Beauties has a similar product for that inexpensive of a price. Just keep in mind that the plates and stamp kit on BF Beauties is NOT Konad.

http://www.bf-beauty.com/en/category/165_172/index_home.html

They also sell a "printing machine" for under $23 which includes the nail polish, stamp plates, the machine and nail stickers. I don't own this so I don't know how it'll work but throwing out options for those who still want to buy a nail stamping kit. Like I said, personally I wouldn't buy one again but I'm not into nail stamping or that much into nail art (I change out my polish too frequently).


----------



## llehsal (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow.  Thanks so much!  I had NO idea what this was before I read this thread.  I'm getting into nails now, so who knows....I may have something else to swindle my money on...lol


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

I saw the konad system on YT and thought it was really awesome, I really like how you can stamp french tips on. Just be sure that if you buy one, you don't buy a fake:

(The embed wouldn't work....I don't know if the url did.....)


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool!!! Im going to have to check this out from home tonight!!


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *me0wmix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw the konad system on YT and thought it was really awesome, I really like how you can stamp french tips on. Just be sure that if you buy one, you don't buy a fake:
> 
> (The embed wouldn't work....I don't know if the url did.....)


 The nail polishes in the video that show the real Konad polishes are of one of four sizes. Each size has a different shape. Thought I'd point that out in case someone did purchase a KONAD set and the bottles were different then thought they bought a fake. KONAD's bottles are pretty unique and some of the smaller sets do use a different shape then the larger sets (such as mine).

Top left to right: 5ml, 10ml

Bottom left to right: 11ml, 12ml


----------



## magosienne (Mar 24, 2011)

Cool, i didn't know that !


----------



## heartlee (Mar 25, 2011)

I bought the bundle monster plates, they're pretty cheap (@$17.99+ S&amp;H for 21 plates! on amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003ILUQPM) They work just fine... http://heartlee.wordpress.com/2011/03/21/houndstooth-bm-plate/ It's very easy to use, once you practice a couple times you can master it. Matching up the patterns is the most difficult part and finding a set of non-konad polishes that work with the plates is tricky. The thicker and more opaque the polish the better it works! Sometimes a subtle stamp is really pretty too, depending on the colors and finishes you choose. Hope this helps!! â™¥ Heartlee


----------

